# Matagorda 10/8-10/10



## 88gmcjimmy (Apr 25, 2006)

Well we made our Sharkathon trip and landed only one shark going 6' 1" the whole time. So we decided we were going to make a Gorda trip the very next weekend and prove we could still catch sharks. Got down there friday afternoon in hopes that we could get baits out before dark. But got down there too late. Fished casted rods and I get a 3' 10" Blacktip right off the bat. Tagged and released.








A little later a get a 31" red. Released.








Then dad gets hooked up. 4' 8" Blacktip. Tagged and released.








Get up the next morning put out casted baits again and start rigging baits to kayak. I get a 4' Blacktip shortly after. Tagged and released.








Dad's casted rod get hit hard. Set the hook, Shark on!! This one had alot of power and on 40# line it was a long fight. We finally get it in and its a 6' 2" Bull Shark. Tagged and released.








We get baits out and my brother Roger gets hooked up shortly after. He gets a 5' 6" Bull on the sand. Tagged and released.








Then dad gets a 4' 1" Blacktip. Tagged and released.








Then Roger gets another bull going 5' 2". Tagged and released.








And he gets another smaller bull this time going 4' 10". Tagged and released.








Then a Blacktip at 4' 1". Tagged and released. 








We get 11 rods out before dark and right as the sun is setting one gets hit. Roger gets a Blacktip going over 5'. It was released quickly so he could run it back out. No tag in it.
During the night we had baits picked up and got cut off 5 times by smacks. Finally had a big bait picked up on the 6/0W. Set the hook and solid fish on! Had alot of power so i figured it was a bull. She went 6' 2" and was tagged and released. Broke my tagging needle on her. Sorry for the blurry pic. 
Roger gets a bull during the night also going a little over 5'. 
Got up sunday morning short on time cause we need to get off the sand by 1ish. Got some fresh skippies ran out and shortly after mine gets hammered. Going airborne and just a spinning. You could clearly see this fish 300 yards off the sand doing flips. I get it in and its a 5' 9" Blacktip. Released to fight another day.
Then Dad followed with a 4' Blacktip. Released.
And Roger shortly behind with another Blacktip going 5' 2". Released.
Then I get the last shark of the trip going 5'. Released. 
It was an awesome trip to say the least. We got two sharks bigger than we caught during Sharkathon and caught alot of numbers. 15 sharks over 4' with two going 6' 2" and one little one going 3' 10". All in all it was fun and my brother is now hooked on shark fishing. Anyways till next time. Later.


----------



## 88gmcjimmy (Apr 25, 2006)

Heres the rest of the pics.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

That sounds like a crazy fun trip! Lots of action!! Nice sharks!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Great job and great report! I have to get into that! Already have the yak....


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome report i'm freakin jealous!


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Great report and pictures. 

Looks like a super trip, makes me want to get out on the sand!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah whata trip. looks like a kick a** time.


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

awesome report, wtg on the conservation


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

that looks like some serious fun.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice trip!


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

sweet report!


----------

